# "proselytes" in Acts 2:10



## Eoghan (Jan 4, 2010)

I am intrigued by the status of the "proselytes" and whether they were accompanying Jews visiting from Rome. Were the Roman Jews their "sponsors"? 


I. Howard Marshall in his commentary (pg 26) speaks of Gentiles worshipping in the Jewish synagogues. Is he referring to these proselytes or is there another reference.

What was the status of these proselytes and were they accepted as Jewish?

Did they need to undergo circumcision and if so would this perhaps be carried out at Jerusalem?


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 4, 2010)

Eoghan said:


> I am intrigued by the status of the "proselytes" and whether they were accompanying Jews visiting from Rome. Were the Roman Jews their "sponsors"?
> 
> 
> I. Howard Marshall in his commentary (pg 26) speaks of Gentiles worshipping in the Jewish synagogues. Is he referring to these proselytes or is there another reference.
> ...


 
The proselytes were Gentiles who had converted to Judaism. Yes, they had to have been circumcised. Cornelius' family were the first uncircumcised Gentiles to receive the Holy Spirit. Before them, only Jews and Samaritans had done so. Remember that Peter and those with him were "astonished" that Cornelius' family received the Holy Spirit (Acts 10:45). This would not have been a surprise if the Holy Spirit had already fallen on uncircumcised Gentiles under Peter's preaching in Acts 2.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 4, 2010)

A full prostelyte was one who had undergone circumcision.

"Godfearers" among the Gentiles were those who had formed some attachment or interest in the morals of the Jewish faith, who might attend a synagogue, but who were not fully incorporated into the Jewish religion. Circumcision, and all that...


----------

